# SINE Player scroll bar problem



## river angler (May 26, 2021)

Anyone else finding the vertical scroll bar on the library page can't be seen and only sometimes comes up if one hovers over where it only occasional appears! ...?....!


----------



## lahatte (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes. And it really pisses me off. Hiding scroll bars seems to be a new thing. It's stupid.


----------



## river angler (Jun 4, 2021)

Ah! I'm not the only one then! Thanks for sharing! 

I did email OT on it and got a somewhat confusing reply! Hopefully this and a number of other things will be addressed in the next update. To be honest I just wish they would keep offering all their libraries in Kontakt versions if only to be able to set up multi-developer patch templates both for studio and live performance use.


----------



## lahatte (Jun 4, 2021)

It is indeed annoying not to be able to tweak libraries sometimes, as can be done in Kontakt.


----------



## Futchibon (May 25, 2022)

I'm having this problem now. Did you guys fix it?


----------



## lahatte (May 25, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> I'm having this problem now. Did you guys fix it?


I really don't think they care. They seem more concerned with the ridiculous notion of "minimalism", i.e., making things less intuitive. The Spitfire player has similar issues regarding hidden controls.


----------

